

Winding down a startup, have leftover tech like the day after thanksgiving. - firstinvent

We're in the process of winding down a startup (we're working on another simultaneously). One thing that's bothering us is that we built a really, really awesome mobile user experience. Better than everything that we see out there, and we're in a space that's currently inundated with startups. They're all focused on building a mobile product, but many are early-stage and don't have the development muscle to do so yet. Others do, but are really falling flat on user interface design.
Is there anything that we can do with this labor of love, or should we just throw it away?
======
fearless
Can you show a demo or give a hint as to what it is? You might be able to sell
the assets to another startup in this space.

However your post begs the question...if it's so awesome, why are you winding
it down instead of supporting the millions of users who also think it's
awesome?

------
mikecane
Well, winding down means you probably don't have the funds to patent whatever
unique thing it is you've created. Which is a bit of a shame, because you
could have donated the patents in some manner that would prevent someone else
monopolizing them.

